# Forcing stereo to mono



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, KISS: I'm deaf in my left ear and listen through headphones. I therefore can't hear sounds coming from just the left.

How do I force everything into the right channel? If I just use "Balance" then all it does is omit the left channel and some of the center (I think). Is there a way to do this with all sounds the computer makes via software and not hardware?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You can re-render your audio and force it out of one channel. I am not sure if this is worth the time for general listening. It would also require software like Audacity or Sound Forge to accomplish.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I know they make mono to stereo adapters, useful for capturing video that's in mono because you don't have to create a stereo file later on. Not sure if they work the other way but I don't see why not. You can get one at radioshack for about $5.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Something like this should work:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=249-144


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

It will indeed as the single black band on the front end of the connector indicates that it is mono


----------



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> Something like this should work:
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=249-144


Thanks; my mom says that she'll try to look for something similar at Radioshack. $7 seems like a bit much to pay on a $0.75 piece of equipment.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Caesius said:


> Thanks; my mom says that she'll try to look for something similar at Radioshack. $7 seems like a bit much to pay on a $0.75 piece of equipment.


It most certainly won't be $.75 at Radio Shack though.


----------



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

MysticEyes said:


> It most certainly won't be $.75 at Radio Shack though.


It'll be $4 though, and my mom is somewhat of a penny-pincher. Not to mention we won't have to wait a week for it to get here.

Though I might be able to convince her of the virtues of laziness over those of impatience so she'll spend the extra $3.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

The post was just to show what was needed, the Radio Shack site is a pain.


----------

